# Could this really be middle GA in March?



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I know this is probably classified as flurries up north, but here it's a full blown blizzard.


----------



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

Blizzard nothing. You can still see the pavement on the road!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

:scratch: yup its a blizzard.......


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

A mere dusting!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

> :scratch: yup its a blizzard.......





> A mere dusting!


I am trying *REAL hard *not to  at them good ole boyzs down south:lookout: but I do feel bad fer da bees


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*blizzard*

Did they closed school for 3 days?


----------



## Jon L (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey its not even up to the window sills! Um ok I know this is no good for your blooms and hope it warms up fast for you.

We are having a little dusting as I write this


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't fall out of your chair, but they did cancel school for a day. The kids even made a pretty good snowman -- considering they only get to do it every 4 or 5 years.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

*snow*

I got about 1 to 2 inches of snow but it was gone by 3pm the same day.


----------

